# RTA Talk



## Salty C Bear (7/10/15)

Ladies and gentlemen of the SA vape scene. 

I am an avid dripper. Never liked tanks, I have always felt a bit restricted by them. 

What I would like to know is if you could choose a tank today that is good for vapour production and decent flavour. Something to rival my drippers but one where I dont have to squelch all day  

Ohsosalt

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (7/10/15)

SMOK TFV4 by far!!!


----------



## Andre (7/10/15)

For me, the Goliath V2.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (7/10/15)

Goliath v2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (7/10/15)

Goblin Mini!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## moonunit (7/10/15)

Goblin mini, don't know if it will rival in terms of airflow though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty C Bear (7/10/15)

Hmm so Goblin or Goliath seem to be ones that have been getting a lot of traction throughout. 

Ill have a look to see what is what and what others post to see, shot for the quick replies guys.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (7/10/15)

Cthulhu v2 or a youde product


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (7/10/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Cthulhu v2 or a youde product



i was looking at the cthulhu v2 or TFV4, between the 2, tfv4 takes the cake, hands down


----------



## Cruzz_33 (7/10/15)

Only thing I found with the smok was leaking and it drank my juice @BeardedVaper93

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (7/10/15)

Goliath V2


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/15)

Zephyrus


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (7/10/15)

I fell in love with the billow v1 once again. Flavor for daaaysss. V2 was a schlep on flavor but great for convenience. Convenience and flavor, I'll go with the zephyrus. Something compact and great, goblin mini. All tanks have their place in the market.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (7/10/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Only thing I found with the smok was leaking and it drank my juice @BeardedVaper93
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



the quad coil is not so heavy on juice, and honestly, 3 coils, what did you expect??


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/15)

1. TFV4
2. Goblin mini
3. Billow v2


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/15)

Salty C Bear said:


> Ladies and gentlemen of the SA vape scene.
> 
> I am an avid dripper. Never liked tanks, I have always felt a bit restricted by them.
> 
> ...


Without a doubt the zephyrus. 
Good flavour. 
Good Vapour. 
Good airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/15)

If you want the drip without the pain get a Squonker!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Salty C Bear (7/10/15)

Thanks again for the responses. Ive been looking for this kind of feedback for a while now
Ill have a browse through all the ones mentioned and see which ones I like more cheers

Salt


----------



## Dr Phil (7/10/15)

1.tfv4
2.goliath v1
3. If there where more reglated squonkers this would be my 1st option


----------



## Smoke187 (7/10/15)

Goliath V2
I have the Billow V2, Goblin Mini and Zeph and the Goliath V2 is my go to tank. Haven't used the TFV4, and doubt that I will buy it, for the simple reason that its a guzzler, when using the nice nice coils. 
I must state that the Goblin mini is also a nice competitor, chucks some decent clouds and nice airflow, with awesome flavour, but the Goliath also does the same with better juice capacity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (8/10/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Zephyrus



I agree. Zephy is pretty good. Got a dual 0.3ohm 24gauge build in mine, can chain vape mine over 50watts no problem, the vapour just gets a bit hot for my taste when you get to 60watt and higher.


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/10/15)

Dirge said:


> I agree. Zephy is pretty good. Got a dual 0.3ohm 24gauge build in mine, can chain vape mine over 50watts no problem, the vapour just gets a bit hot for my taste when you get to 60watt and higher.


Yup. My favourite tank for the past couple of months. Also running 24G dual 0.3ohm build. Vapes brilliantly at 45 watts. Can chain vape the crap out of it.

I have the goliath v2, goblin mini and smok tfv4 and the zephy is just a way better tank. 

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------

